# Hello - looking for the vaginismus thread!



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello, please can you let me know where the vaginismus thread is. I can't seem to find it! Many thanxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here it is....it's on the IUI board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130086.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you! xx


----------

